# Nat. Geographic Subscription



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

I am thinking of subscribing to a Kindle Fire edition of Nat. Geographic.  Considering the fact that not all apps work on my new Kindle 8.9 HD, should I subscribe> The offer includes access to their online archive, as well.

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Hi --
> 
> I am thinking of subscribing to a Kindle Fire edition of Nat. Geographic. Considering the fact that not all apps work on my new Kindle 8.9 HD, should I subscribe> The offer includes access to their online archive, as well.
> 
> ZU


Doesn't the product page tell you whether it's supposed to work? And most magazines have a trial so you can test it? Off to check...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, ZU--

Did you go to the product page in the App store? Amazon shows it as compatible and the basic app is free to download, you can try it for yourself:


And you get a two week free trial of NG...which basically means you can download one issure to see if it works; if it doesn't, just cancel the subscription. But it should work, according to Amazon's site. (Though that's not 100% as we know...)

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I am reading Nat. Geographic on my Fire HD 8.9 with no problems.

I first purchased the subscription for the non-HD Fire. It worked there as well, but I often had to zoom the articles before I could read them.

Much to my surprise, I didn't have to do anything to switch the subscription to the 8.9. It was already there when I received it. It is still available on both my old Fire and the Fire 8.9 HD. Each issue can be downloaded to both of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For many publications, you specify the device to automatically download to one device, but, yes, it's also available to the other devices on the account -- except not usually the 'for PC' apps.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For many publications, you specify the device to automatically download to one device, but, yes, it's also available to the other devices on the account -- except not usually the 'for PC' apps.


Thank you. Can you advise me if nthis app plus subscription lets you access the archives as well?

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Thank you. Can you advise me if nthis app plus subscription lets you access the archives as well?
> 
> ZU


ZU,

probably the simplest thing would be for you to download the free app and take advantage of the two week free trial subscription and explore it for yourself at no risk.

Betsy


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ZU,
> 
> probably the simplest thing would be for you to download the free app and take advantage of the two week free trial subscription and explore it for yourself at no risk.
> 
> Betsy


I bought it, and am very satisfied. Thanks for the advice.

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> I bought it, and am very satisfied. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> ZU


Great! There didn't seem to be anyone posting that currently had it, and since it was no risk, it seemed the best way for you to check it out. Glad to hear it's good! Perhaps I'll try the free trial, too! 

Betsy


----------

